# Puppies Everywhere!



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Pattie, congrats on your litter and thank for your help on my delivery. 
The Gun Show has arrived safely after some drama :biggrin1:
These little guys are so wiggly that it's hard to get a good picture but thought I would share some pics of our little mice. 
The dad is Hank, my heart dog, so they are special to me.
As some of you know, the boys live with me and girls/puppies live with my sister Cathy. Cathy woke up in the middle of the night to check on Betsy and her pups. All at once, she realized that two were missing? She said she had her flashlight looking in closets and everywhere and discovered the two babies under the bed. Ms. Betsy got a new "fence" today to avoid any further moves, lol. I've heard of moms who liked to move their pups around but haven't experienced that before!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are so cute. I bet your sister was frantic when she saw two missing. Cannot wait to watch them grow up.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Big Congratulations, E.Ann, and please pass them along to sis, Cathy, for me. You didn't need my advice, but when new little wrinkles pop up, it's good to have other breeders to bounce off ideas. 

Nice, little colorful group! Watch those girls who like to move pups. Pearl did that with her first litter. But Pearl was quite stressed when she did that. Turns out she just needed some calcium. Gave her some and she stopped.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Those are some awesome markings and great looking pups!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats...an adorable litter of pups!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They're gorgeous!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What adorable pups! Thanks for sharing them with us! Your sister must have been frantic when she discovered the pups missing!!! Glad she found them and everyone is now contained!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I can't wait to see them in person. I'm a little partial too because they are Hank's children. The only time I "lost" one I found it in bed with my daughter (and it was a lot older). I can imagine the panic Cathy had.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I can't wait to see them in person. I'm a little partial too because they are Hank's children. The only time I "lost" one I found it in bed with my daughter (and it was a lot older). I can imagine the panic Cathy had.


I take the Mom didn't put it there.  (and I see you got your "s" back!... congratulations!:biggrin1


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Darling puppies - Congratulations! I can only imagine the panic one would feel if you couldn't find the pups! I 'lost' Augie once in the house. Called and called him and the stinker wouldn't answer! :biggrin1: He had followed me into the laundry room and I had closed the door on him!


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

All the pups accounted for today! The day of their adventure was warm, thank goodness. However, our weather has turned cold and these little mice need to stay on their heating pad. 
Thanks for the advice about the calcium. I think Cathy is adding cottage cheese to her diet but I'll double check that.


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

OMG!! They are sooo cute! I have a son from Walker and Jilly that is 1yr old and he is awesome!! I have MHS but fiance hasn't been affected yet. Can't wait to see pics of them as they grow.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

There were some awesome pups in that Walker-Jilly litter ;-)


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Wow, E. Ann, beautiful pups are expected from Wyhaven, but you just might have hit the jackpot with this litter. Absolutely beautiful markings.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Glad there are no more escapees! LOL. I've been giving ChaCha cold goats' milk mixed with cold Pedialyte. She loves it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Darling puppies - Congratulations! I can only imagine the panic one would feel if you couldn't find the pups! I 'lost' Augie once in the house. Called and called him and the stinker wouldn't answer! :biggrin1: He had followed me into the laundry room and I had closed the door on him!


I haven't ever lost Kodi (though I've tripped over him often enough!ound but i had a white cat who went deaf in her later years, and I once lost her for almost an entire day... When out of my mind worrying that she had gotten out and hit by a car, killed by an animal... Who knows? Late in the day, I found her curled up quite happily on a pile of folded blankets in the back of a big, walk-in closet off our bedroom!:biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a lovely variety of colours.It's great there seem to be a few litters on the forum at the moment,all ways enjoy watching them grow up.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

Thought you might like to see an update on the Gun Show litter. They now have their eyes open and ready for big adventures. They are learning to use their piddle pads and often fight like drunken sailors, lol. If you can overlook the grossness of their wet pads (which is actually a good thing), you can check them out at


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

Gorgeous puppies, E. Ann. I love this stage where they're trying to find a way out of the pen. Too cute.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a colourful litter,it makes it much easier to tell them apart in the video.I am surprised how much noise they make!Ours who one and a half and two and a half still make a very similar noise when they play together,and Nellie makes that squeaky grunting sound too when she is not sure about something and she is hiding behind Dizzie,or me!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

that was so much fun to watch!!! What a group of cuties!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG, they are so funny!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are so cute! How do you get anything done? I would be playing with them constantly! I love the noises!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

One of the black ones or the brown one might have to come to E. TN, although I don't really need another dog


----------

